# Looking for target suggestions



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Need a target for backyard shooting. Been looking at the hurricane and yellow jacket bag targets, but there are mixed reviews ( on amazon ). What do you guys recommend?


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

My first one was the green bag Hurricane because it was cheap. It said all weather but it came apart in no time. I bought the "Jacket" bag, covered it with a small tarp and it has done very well.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

If you want one that will last years check out blob targets .


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

i have the "Block Black" and love it.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

this one has worked good for me so far and has been outside since day one

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...791680;cat104693580;cat104624280;cat103978980


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Get the block fusion. Best target out


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've had a block fusion since they came out...I shoot a lot as does my son and it's still in great shape.

TH


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm using a new "Block" that was a tip from a hunter and I like it so far. But the TOUGHEST target I've ever had is the Rhinehart ball target - it's a multi sided ball. I've been shooting at it for about 5 years and it's been out in the yard the whole time. It's stood up to the south TX sun, my dogs chewing on it and God knows how many arrows. It's all torn up but still plenty useable. If I wasn't given that Block, I'd be considering buying another Rhinehart! They may be a little pricey, but they're absolutely worth it!


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.spyderwebtargets.com/products/s25-portable-archery-target.html for compounds. Expensive but will stop anything and very easy removal


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

rhinehart for bh's


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Rhinehart. I shoot at 82lbs and 800+ grain arrows (cape buffalo). It has held up very well for me.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i have 2 rhinehart targets. love both of em. one is about 4 years old and shows minimal wear.


----------

